# Eastwest composercloud and macos monterey



## -Rogo- (Dec 2, 2021)

Hi,

i try to install it under MacOS 12. But i have massive problems. 

First problem is that opus starts the initial setup over an over. Every time i start opus i have to click all preferences again. It was not safed.

But that's not all. Since 2 days i try to download libraries, install, locate, reinstall and so on. I have 2 working libraries now, Hollywood brass an Woodwinds. But e.g. Harps and Percussion fails over and over. The download starts and if it's finished, the size of the librarie-folder of harps or percussion is only 85MB. While the others sizes are around 45GB! So opus tells me, the libraries are not installed. If i try to locate the folder, it hangs ups. If it's of interest: The libraries which i try to install should saved on a SSD with USB-Connection. OPUS and the installation center are installed on the internal (fusion) drive. I think they were not correctly unpacked, because the foldersize. This *zipFiles are downloaded completely.

I have opened a support ticket, but it was not answered yet.


----------



## EgM (Dec 2, 2021)

-Rogo- said:


> Hi,
> 
> i try to install it under MacOS 12. But i have massive problems.
> 
> ...


I see that a few people have problems under Monterey, have you tried the "Leave a message" chatbox on the bottom right of the soundonline.com website? It's usually faster than email support


----------



## -Rogo- (Dec 2, 2021)

I will try it, thanks


----------



## EgM (Dec 2, 2021)

You might wanna check this post regarding this issue:





__





Hollywood orchestra opus edition and hollywood orchestrator


I’m using OS X Mojave and installed everything but when I open OPUS, the Orchestrator is grayed out but still shows up in the Instrument column. Double clicking the Orchestrator in the instrument column crashes OPUS. Anyone know if this is a known issue with a fix? If not is the best route to...




vi-control.net


----------



## PhilA (Dec 2, 2021)

Yeah I posted that in the Installation center thread below. It’s a lot more stable (not crash proof as it’s a Java bug that Oracle needs to fix but it’s 100 times better)


----------



## -Rogo- (Dec 3, 2021)

EgM said:


> You might wanna check this post regarding this issue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot. I tried this, but it does not help :(


----------



## 3CPU (Jan 18, 2022)

EW ComposerCloud and MacOS Monterey​*Resurrecting an existing topic!*
Is the install and full functionality for ComposerCloud resolved?

*Specs:* Apple Silicon! M1 10-core, 64GB memory.

Just asking because I think this is a pretty good deal @ just $199 per year. I really like the Hollywood Orchestra and other sounds from EW. I am considering this option.

Another Question:
EW said, instruments can be downloaded and takes about 1 minute. After doing this, does that mean I don't have to "always" be connected to the internet?

Thanks.

.


----------



## carlc (Jan 18, 2022)

3CPU said:


> EW ComposerCloud and MacOS Monterey​*Resurrecting an existing topic!*
> Is the install and full functionality for ComposerCloud resolved?
> 
> *Specs:* Apple Silicon! M1 10-core, 64GB memory.
> ...


As a quick confirmation, I completely disconnected my Mac from the internet then opened up the Play engine. I was able to browse through the various libraries and load instruments that were previously downloaded to my SSD without any issues. Of course, I do not work for East West and cannot guarantee this behavior on all systems. Also, I have an Intel-based Mac, not M1. 

I will add that I have been a Composer Cloud Plus subscriber for 2 years now and have been extremely happy with my investment. Generally, I don't go for subscriptions, but at $199 this is a steal. For important projects, I bounce the individual tracks to audio in case I want to drop my subscription in the future.

It took me a few months to download and try out all of the content and decide which libraries to keep on my SSD. Some of the content is older and not very useful, but still tons of newer libraries. Note that downloading an individual instrument or voicing can take "about a minute" but downloading an entire library can take much longer since many libraries are >40GB. I downselected to my favorites and still ended up with >2TB of content on my SSDs. I probably need to be more selective.


----------



## 3CPU (Jan 18, 2022)

Hi Carlc, 

Thanks for your very informative reply! Greatly appreciated. 

Two years! I believe you have good knowledge about the libraries, 42,000+ instruments, millions of samples and such, that is huge! You're right, it will take me at least two months to narrow the library down to my favorites. Luckily I have not yet purchased the M1, just making sure I am well prepared, well planned before making the commitment. Thanks.

Cheers.


----------

